# Mehrdimensionale ArrayList erstellen



## Guest (4. Jul 2005)

Hallo Forum!

Wie erstelle ich eine mehrdimensionale ArrayList?


----------



## bygones (4. Jul 2005)

in dem du einer ArrayListen weitere Collections hinzufügst.. z.b. eine ArrayList aus ArrayListen


----------



## Gast (4. Jul 2005)

Nein, irgendwie ist es das noch nicht. Das Problem: ich möchte später double eintragen für eine Matrix. Die Listen akzeptieren aber nur Objekte. Die Funktion toArray hilft mir auch nur bedingt.

Mein großes problem mit meinem normalen Array ist, dass ich es nicht einfach erweitern kann. Ich habe schon eine Schleife geschrieben, um das Array einfach in ein größeres zu kopieren.

Problem: ich möchte das ganze dann wieder in die ursprüngliche Referenzvariable kopieren.
Das Array ist mit seiner Größe aber schon im Konstruktor angegeben. Ergo kann das Array auch durch double[][] werte = new double[neue größe][neue größe] nicht mehr neu erstellt werden.

Hat das Problem irgendjemand verstanden?

Danke im Voraus!!!


----------



## meez (4. Jul 2005)

Wenn du primitive Datentypen wie double in eine List packen willst, musst du sie in die jeweiligen Wrapperklassen "einpacken" (In diesem Fall die Klasse Double)...


----------



## Sky (5. Jul 2005)

Ich verstehe wahrscheinlich nicht so richtig, was Du willst, daher erst mal meine Nachfrage, verstehe ich das richtig:
- deine Klasse hat einen Konstruktor mit einem double[][]-Parameter
- dieses soll im Konstruktor / in deiner Klasse geändert werden
- eine andere Klasse soll weiterhin auf das (geänderte) Array über die Referenz, welche in den Konstruktor gelegt wurde darauf zugreifen können


----------



## bygones (5. Jul 2005)

meez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du primitive Datentypen wie double in eine List packen willst, musst du sie in die jeweiligen Wrapperklassen "einpacken" (In diesem Fall die Klasse Double)...


oder in Java1.5 dies dem Compiler überlassen und im Code einfach schön brav die doubles adden


----------



## Gast (5. Jul 2005)

- meine Klasse hat einen Konstruktor mit einem double[][]-Parameter, dieser muss auf eine best Größe festgelegt werden, Bsp.:[1][1]
- dieses soll im Konstruktor / in meiner Klasse geändert werden, Bsp.: [2][2] 
- Da im Konstruktor schon festgelegt, kann die Größe nicht mehr geändert werden...


----------



## mic_checker (5. Jul 2005)

und was spricht jetzt gegen die idee von dbac ? Du kannst natürlich auch ein zweidimensionales Array von ArrayList machen...


----------

